# Does your furbaby eat fruit?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Both Lacie and Tilly love fruit, but each seems to have her own particular favorite.

Lacie LOVES -- apples, peaches, watermelon, cantalope
Lacie is OK with - bananas
Lacie HATES - oranges, necterines, tangalos, plums

Tilly LOVES -- bananas, oranges, apples, peaches, watermelon, cantalope, plums
Tilly HATES -- I can't think of any fruit that Tilly doesn't really like

So, do you feed fruit to your furbabies? What fruit(s) do they like and dislike?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

They LOVE apples!!!! But they are totally veggie dogs...I can't complain....they love their vegetables  

I never knew you could give them bananas. So my next trip to the grocery store I'll gonna get some and try it out!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Punky doesn't like fruit. I've offered him many kinds and he won't eat any of it. He does Love all kinds of vegetables. Fresh asparagus and greenbeans are His favorites!


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

charley loves mango and baby carrots...


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella loves apples, peaches, mango, strawberries, bananas, and watermelon. I'm sure there are more that are escaping my mind at the moment. For some reason she isn't a fan of oranges, I think it may be the texture.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-any time I peel a banana-Kosmo is right there  I just give him a few little pieces but he sure loves them! :biggrin: He also loves brocolli-although I will only give him a tiny bit of that if any. He's a huge fan of carrots. I've even dropped a piece of plain lettuce on the floor and he ate it. I don't give him any other table scraps of any sort-but I'm sure there isn't much he wouldn't eat


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby likes apples and bananas, but bananas are his favorite. My dad goes out to buy bananas just for Coby :biggrin: 
He doesn't like strawberries and tangerines/anything citrus-y.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: I love me some bananas!!! One time, when we still lived with my grandma and grandpa, I stole my grandma's banana off the end table! She came back and said, "Hey, where'd that banana go!!!" I had it in my bed!!!  Grandma wasn't too mad though, she took a picture before she took it back.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Houston loves all fruits with bananas being his absolute favorite and oranges a close second. Angel will eat bananas and some other fruits if offered them but never asks for them if you are eating some. Tag will only eat fruit if he see Houson eating it because he can't stand to see Houston getting something he isn't getting. All three of them eat most veg and of course Houston loves them. I think I could just make him meals of fruit and veg and he would think he was in heaven.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

My guys love strawberries and mangos. I have never given them bananas, but if your furbabies love them so much I will pick some up next time I go shopping. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves apples, strawberries, melon, mango, but will not even sniff a banana. I think apples are her favorite.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey hates bananas, oranges. he Loves watermelon, cantaloupe.

cauliflower, carrots and green beans are his favorites


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> OMG-any time I peel a banana-Kosmo is right there  I just give him a few little pieces but he sure loves them! :biggrin: He also loves brocolli-although I will only give him a tiny bit of that if any. He's a huge fan of carrots. I've even dropped a piece of plain lettuce on the floor and he ate it. I don't give him any other table scraps of any sort-but I'm sure there isn't much he wouldn't eat [/B]



Same with Lilly and the bananas!! You are not allowed to eat a banana in front of her without sharing. When I was home for Christmas she was watching intently as my mom was eating a banana and my mom was wondering what was up. I told her that she had to share with Lilly :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I gave London a tiny piece of strawberry today to see if she'd eat it, and she seemed to like it. She REFUSES to touch green beans! I will have to try banana...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie love bananas, apple slices, and baby carrots. I will need to try some of this other fruits that everyone's furbabies love.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't feed moxie any human food yet. How old should he be before we give him fruit, veg..i forgot, my belivoed Mogie ate all kinds of fruit etc. But Moxi is still a baby.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis LOVES cantaloup! He also likes apples. For veggies he loves carrots and green beans. He will eat a piece of orange or tangerine, but doesn't love them. He will drive you crazy for a piece of cantaloup or carrot, though!

Cyndi


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I don't feed moxie any human food yet. How old should he be before we give him fruit, veg..i forgot, my belivoed Mogie ate all kinds of fruit etc. But Moxi is still a baby.[/B]



Shoni was way younger then that when he started eating fruit. I always make it tiny thin pieces and only about a teaspoon full at a time. Start out small. If Moxie sees you eating fruit, just give little bits to her until she develops a taste for it.

I've only tried apples, bananas and pears and Shoni loves them all. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah love apples, bananas & strawberrys. Hannah actually loves lettuce, & goes nuts when I'm trying to make a salad, Boo only eats it because she does. I gave Boo a little watermelon once but he almost got diarhea, so I don't let them have that.I'm pretty sure both of them would eat any kind of fruit or veggie, they aren't picky eaters at all.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

A few weeks after I got Chase he ate a grape that fell on the floor. Me not knowing thought "aww how cute! He likes grapes!" Well thank goodness the next day I decided to take a look at what foods are good and bad for dogs. I was worried sick for a while after I found out that Grapes where bad! I watched him like a hawk to make sure he wasn't going to get sick and he never did. Needless to say, that will be his first and last ever grape.

Besides that he loves vegetables, bananas, and apples. I haven't tried to many other fruits though.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Susie and Sadie love all kinds of fruit and vegetables, but their favorites are apples and carrots. The only thing I've found they wont eat are cucumber and zucchini. Other than that, they'll eat ANYTHING (and that's not always a good thing...lol).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher love fruit... especially bananas and apples. They go nuts over them. 

K & C love lettuce, too. It is their all-time favorite food!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI LOVES APPLES AND BANANAS :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope, Sadie and Jolie love watermelon and cantaloupe and apple. They also like baby carrots and green beans and pumpkin.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our dogs LOVE carrots and also enjoy Apples, Bananas and every so often Peaches.

As always if your dog enjoyes apples, NEVER let them have the seeds.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My two just love Romaine lettuce.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy is the fruit and veggie lover... not much he doesn't like. Naddie on the other hand only likes dried apples, loves loves loves green beans!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Billy along with Lady and Pip used to like bananas, peaches, nectarines, apricots even water melon. Pip and Lady used to have banana eating competions they liked to try to get more than the other.


----------

